# Considering adoption with birth child



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi
Just wondering if anyone has any experience of adopting with a birth child please? We have a 4 & half year old through treatment. 

Thanks
Bibi


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

We are at the end of stage 2 with a birth child and have been invited to an evening where adopters with birth children talk about their experiences. I can let you known what they say after if you message me? Its on the 25th.

Louise
X


----------



## EveyBee (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi bibi

We have a bc of a similar age and are coming to end of intros with our lo who is 7mths. I can not recommend it enough! We are in absolute heaven right now.  It has been a long hard journey but so worth it. Seeing the two together, bc has really taken to lo already.  The only thing I would say is prep, lots of it. Prepare your bc, involve them in the room etc all the way through the process.  It has helped us a lot.

Hope that help?! Good luck x


----------



## Theretofour (Feb 19, 2013)

our BC through treatment was 5 when our little men come home he was 16 months. we talked our BC through every thing and asked him how he would feel if we had another lo but not one from Mummy tummy and one from a mummy and daddy could not look after there little on and need other people to help them he thought we should have three baby's which was great he was open to the idea but I said only one.  he knows how he come part of are family and has a special book etc

he is a great big brother and we parent in a way that the adaption team like time in and no CIO etc so it really help us along the progress

hugs and good luck


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow what lovely stories and they really encouraged me as I've been feeling really hopeless about even trying.  The initial form and info arrived today although not been brave enough to open envelope yet!

How long did it take for you to go through the whole process please? 
Thanks
Bibi


----------



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi, I have just started the process and we have a birth child. They have asked that DS does not attend the open evening so bear that in mind as your LA/VA might say the same.  Good luck x


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a stepson who is nearly fifteen. He has been kept informed of developments as and when they happened. It has taken us over two years to get to this point so it must seem forever for him! SW had a private chat with him when we were going through Home Study. Today we let him know we have been linked! x


----------



## Theretofour (Feb 19, 2013)

Our journey was on the old course but we were so lucky that from first open evening to are little man coming home was 5 month this is not normal at all just lucky xx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks again. 
Another question please  The process seems really hard. How did you all cope with it? Did you just take it step by step?  Also which part did you find the hardest please? 
Thanks
Bibi


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Don't have birth children but have been through the process twice, I actually enjoyed our HS both times, think the hardest part both times was post approval even though both times we waited relatively short times for links as we were after 'older' children both times. The hardest part of other adoption though was doing intros the second time with our son in tow, it was very hard on him.


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Post approval is definitely the hardest part. We have been approved for 18 months x


----------

